# Meet The New Foster Ruby........



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she's mixed with LOVE !!! Those ears are something else... way up on top of her head. What a sweetie !!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She looks like she could fly! : ) But is very cute!
I bet she gets adopted fast! How old?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ruby is a little cutie. I love those "Flying Nun" ears.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

She's adorable! She looks like a tiny little thing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

cinnamonteal said:


> She's adorable! She looks like a tiny little thing.


Yeah ...she weights 12 pounds.... she is tiny....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

A mix??? We took in a mix??? No waaaaayyyyyyy  She is lovely, I cannot wait to meet her! she has ears like James (Jesse n James)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She sure is a cutie. Lucky girl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> A mix??? We took in a mix??? No waaaaayyyyyyy  She is lovely, I cannot wait to meet her! she has ears like James (Jesse n James)


of course we took in a mix.... I own 3.....


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Uhohhhh we got a papershreader  Whatta cutie pie


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ummmmm....four? oh wait, three and a bloodhound...I stand corrected


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Uhohhhh we got a papershreader


Haha I saw that too and choose to look the other way LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Haha I saw that too and choose to look the other way LOL


That would have been the bloodhound who did that....


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable and love her ears. I think maybe she should be renamed Sally for sally field from The flying nun.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She is precious!
PS: I have the same dog hair covered rug that is draped over your deck. Same color dog hair too. lol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> She is precious!
> PS: I have the same dog hair covered rug that is draped over your deck. Same color dog hair too. lol


We got rid of the carpet and only use a shop vac for the wooden floors doesnt pick the hair up well on that rug...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is too cute, love those ears.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I think maybe she should be renamed Sally for sally field from The flying nun.


Mary- tell Beaushel what they originally name her...heeheee


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Mary- tell Beaushel what they originally name her...heeheee


Pippi... as in Pippi Long stockings.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL!!!!!! I think I like Ruby better


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> ROFL!!!!!! I think I like Ruby better


I couldnt call her Pippi.... she is already answering to Ruby


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ruby*

Ruby is SO-oooo Adorable!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  what a cutie pie, with the sweetest lil face


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,my,this ears!!!! Just love it. Ruby or Pippy(i like this one) she is lovely.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

what a beautiful baby you do so much bless you. I hope when I have a large enough space I can help a fraction of the dogs that you have helped.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo just keeps shinning! Love her name Rosie (reminds me of the song, "Don't take your love to town"). You won't have her long as someone will adopt her soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ruby....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ruby or Pippi (totally appropos), she's adorable! Someone will want a baby flying nun and scoop her up quickly....fingers crossed.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh very cute! Thank again Mary.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> She is just adorable and love her ears. I think maybe she should be renamed Sally for sally field from The flying nun.


Now, if you have to change the name, Carol had a great idea! 

Ruby's adorable! Thanks for all you do. :


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

She is SO cute. I was loading the page and DH saw it over my shoulder and goes "she's cute. Can we get her?" LOL. I think after the dog we didn't get last night, he wants another one pretty badly. Too bad he's going to be gone for 5 weeks and we wouldn't be able to rescue one while he's away.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

she is so sweet!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

She's a doll. Love the grin in pic 2. Did I miss something? Do you still have Rosie too or did she find her forever home?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> She's a doll. Love the grin in pic 2. Did I miss something? Do you still have Rosie too or did she find her forever home?


You missed.... Rosie found a great home with another family who adopted a pup from us 2 months ago.. so her new brother is 6 months old and Rosie is 5 months old..... You must have missed Montana to... he is still here and will be here for a while... there is a thread with his story.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwww.... she needs Dumbo's feather and she could fly! What a sweetie!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Gas chamber?? ***?? Who was going to put her in a gas chamber?? Was it a cruelty case or something? Poor baby, glad she is with you, she is just beautiful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Gas chamber?? ***?? Who was going to put her in a gas chamber?? Was it a cruelty case or something? Poor baby, glad she is with you, she is just beautiful!


Ruby was in a small town in SE Missouri and the animal control turned her over to be gassed....actually we picked up a 4-5 year old male same place who is blind in one eye. You know he was someones dog he knows sit down, shake, roll over.....The whole thing is just sad...........:no::no::no::no:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Look at the ears on her!!! wow!! lol 
She is adorable


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow what a little cutie Ruby is, can't believe she was one hour away from the gas chamber. I still think you are a saint for all you do for these dogs.


----------

